

Sixpack-Java: A/B Testing for Android Apps - sddamico
http://chairnerd.seatgeek.com/sixpack-java-a-b-testing-for-android-and-java-apps/

======
donteatbark
As a heads up, looks like your build status image is broken on GH:
[http://oi61.tinypic.com/mj07rs.jpg](http://oi61.tinypic.com/mj07rs.jpg)

~~~
sddamico
Thanks for the heads up, badges should be fixed now

------
randywatkins
Does this support multivariate testing?

~~~
sddamico
Sixpack doesn't currently support multivariate testing, but there have been
proposals for it in our github issues. I'd imagine that it gets added at some
point... until then, we accept PR's!

